# The Centenary of Korngold's First Operas



## Brendan G Carroll (Mar 4, 2016)

As I am sure many here will know, this month marks the centenary of the world premiere of Korngold's remarkable first operas - Der Ring des Polykrates and Violanta, in Munich (28 March 1916)

To mark the occasion, the Museum of Music History in London asked me (as Korngold's main biographer) to create a special tribute page as part of their ongoing "Image of the Month" series, and it is illustrated with rare archival images and audio recordings from my private collection.

I do hope you will feel it is of sufficient interest to link to, here on your wonderful website!

http://www.momh.org.uk/exhibitions-detail.php?cat_id=5&prod_id=331&iotm=1

Kindest regards
BRENDAN G CARROLL

www.korngold-society.org


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

As a big fan of Korngold, thanks.


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Many thanks Brendan. Also another huge Korngold fan here.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Must have:*


----------



## Brendan G Carroll (Mar 4, 2016)

You are most welcome!


----------



## Brendan G Carroll (Mar 4, 2016)

Delighted you liked it, delighted you're a fan!


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Brendan, is your biography of Korngold likely to be reprinted? Missed it when it came out some years ago and have patiently waited for it reappear.


----------

